# Datenbanken



## Karl Förster (30. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute,

was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit verschiedenen Datenbanken gemacht. Welche Unterschiede in Leistung und Schnelligkeit bestehen zum Beispiel bei Oracle, MSSQL, mySQL, ...

Es geht darum, dass im Netz ein Archiv einer Zeitung in einer DB gespeichert werden soll. Dieses Archiv wächst in einem Jahr natürlich stark an. Ich brauch also eine DB die auch große Datenmengen (mehrere GigaByte) in kurzer Zeit durchsuchen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Dunsti (30. Juli 2001)

ich habe zwar noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen in verschiedenen Datenbanksystemen gemachtm (bis jetzt nur MySQL und MS-Access), aber ich denke mal die Performance hängt auch sehr stark von dem Datenbankdesign, also am Aufbau der Tabellen usw., ab.

Aber Du hast recht, daß es bei so riesigen Datenbanken auch riesige Unterschiede bei der verwendeten Datenbanksoftware gibt.
Vielleicht kann Dir jemand anders mehr sagen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Conracer (28. April 2002)

Also ich arbeite mit MS SQL2000 und kann sagen, dass es auch mit größeren Datenmengen recht gut funktioniert. (mehrere Millionen Datensätze)


----------



## Paranoia (7. Mai 2002)

hey..

die einzig wahren, besten und schnellsten datenbanken sind oracle-db's.. wenn du wirklich innert kurzer zeit einige gigabyte benötigst rate ich dir, diese db zu nehmen.

greetings para


----------

